# Whered Tyler Klassen go?



## Bansheerider69 (Apr 17, 2005)

Whered t. klassen go the last time i saw him he was winning red bull rampages and was flyin high in kranked 5? among a couple othere riders. Is it just that true freeride isnt as popular anymore? is single crown slopestly type freeride mtb'ings destiny!!!!!


----------



## cycle... (Aug 6, 2006)

in the kamloops/kelowna stund he had to go to the hosipital for something forgot what though


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i ate tyler klassen.


----------



## Bansheerider69 (Apr 17, 2005)

oh so we was aten that makes sense no wonder you never hear about him anymore


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Bansheerider69 said:


> oh so we was aten that makes sense no wonder you never hear about him anymore


eaten


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Apparently you haven't been paying attention, 'cause Klassen is in damn near every new movie out there.


----------



## CSMsi311 (Mar 20, 2005)

cycle... said:


> in the kamloops/kelowna stund he had to go to the hosipital for something forgot what though


I believe he broke his wrist.


----------



## Bansheerider69 (Apr 17, 2005)

really, what movies? oh yeah abaout my second question is big hit freeride dead from competition?


----------



## cycle... (Aug 6, 2006)

I know hes in roam and then hes usually in stund


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

Bansheerider69 said:


> Whered t. klassen go the last time i saw him he was winning red bull rampages and was flyin high in kranked 5? among a couple othere riders. Is it just that true freeride isnt as popular anymore? is single crown slopestly type freeride mtb'ings destiny!!!!!


reg post-slopstyle freeride still exists (we all do it more or less) and i think the natural evolution of our sport switches its focus on the differant styles. first DH, then FR(huckin, epic shyt) and now Slopstyle(refined hucking with a mix of epic shyt and DJ)
so slopstyle is where the MTB community is focusing on right now...you can catch tyler in roam, but he got injured so he only has a small part in the film. :madman:


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

CSMsi311 said:


> I believe he broke his wrist.


i thoguht it was his leg?


----------



## Bansheerider69 (Apr 17, 2005)

oh, why wasnt he in this years crankworx?


----------



## Bansheerider69 (Apr 17, 2005)

yeah whats everyones prediction on where the sport is evolving next? or does everyone think it will stay where it is for a while?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Bansheerider69 said:


> yeah whats everyones prediction on where the sport is evolving next? or does everyone think it will stay where it is for a while?


DH racing. Its already making the transition. DH racing and slopestyle. Big hit huckfests are pretty much dead.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

super T broke his femur in the 2nd episode of STUND in Kamloops.
I imagine this will set him back for quite some time. Hence his absence at Krankworx.


----------



## Bansheerider69 (Apr 17, 2005)

unfortunatley ) =, somoene shoudl bring back redbull rampage, like somoene besides redbull


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

or not, they should bring more crank worx style events.....hucks are dead, slope style is where its at.

enough said


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

free rider said:


> or not, they should bring more crank worx style events.....hucks are dead, slope style is where its at.
> 
> enough said


hucking died the day Bender became uncool (or is it vise versa)
slopestyle takes far more skill and style than jumping off of sh!t


----------



## Bansheerider69 (Apr 17, 2005)

true thankgod for crankworx, where its slopestyle but everything is big atleast.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

hopfully he retired


----------



## Bansheerider69 (Apr 17, 2005)

why hopefully?


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

roam and the collective


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Bansheerider69 said:


> why hopefully?


casue he sucks


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

blender said:


> hucking died the day Bender became uncool (or is it vise versa)
> slopestyle takes far more skill and style than jumping off of sh!t


or is it hucking died the day bender became a member of the sport.


----------



## Gelbwurstbrot (Jul 31, 2004)

In Europe we have few Slopestyle events,
but it is a bit boring without the big jumps and instead of them to see a backflip after another and after another and so on.

Benders part in NWD II was good fun so he did his job for the video.


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah super T broke his femur (sp) hes gonna be out for a while. Um as far as the slopestyle thing yeah thats where a segment of the sport is heading right now. I dont believe that its the natural evolution of the sport because thats just a stupid term to use. Freeriding is all about people just getting out and riding their bikes and having fun on them. In fact i think that the defintion of freeriding is actually just finding new lines and pushing your limits. If this includes big hucks then your freeriding and progressing the sport. While slopestyle is entertaining there will always be big mt. riding As of right now i think that slopestlye is just the newest and greatest thing in the sport and in a few years things will balance out.

Bassicly (sp) just go ride your bike.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

hucking will never die... aslong as man has balls between his legs he will see a big drop and either hit it or say to himself i bet bender would do it lol

dh- i see this taking off once it becomes cheaper to do... dh equipment is so god damn expensive and its too easy to break parts. also since many of us dont live in mountains the distance to these riding locations is also a hassle.

in my opionion djing is huge right now cuz thats all tht the kids do but at the same tiem they liek to see moderatly sized hucks hence why slopestyle has becoem freeride mtnbking


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CSMsi311 said:


> I believe he broke his wrist.


dat is what I heard


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

austinb89 said:


> i thoguht it was his leg?


Yea it was his leg, he talks about it in the episode


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

super T = 2 pins in his femur.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

He is my fav rider......
actually it turns out that my bike is sorta like his 2003 ride was.... classic V10 with shiver, and double tracks..


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

vpjackal989 said:


> casue he sucks


all hail rob maier.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

For those of you who spell (and probably think) like a dribbling paraplegic with a blow tube and a head stick to type with, the femur is the thigh bone. He broke it very clearly in the Stund episode people mentioned. In fact, if you look closely for a brief second you can see him face down on the ground in a heap with his one leg's knee, leg and foot, all facing the wrong way. You don't just come back after that. No doubt he ended up with either plates, screws, and/or a full length rod from hip to knee.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

As others have said, Super T was in the opening sequence in the Collective and had a small section in Roam. The reason he only had a small part in Roam was because he hurt himself two years ago when they were filming that (broken ankle, I belive). He broke his femur this summer filming for Stund in the 'loops.... I think he's had a couple other smaller injuries as well. 

Bummer, but it's part of the business....that's why they're pro's and we're just bro's.

EBX


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

singletrack said:


> Apparently you haven't been paying attention, 'cause Klassen is in damn near every new movie out there.


True, he rips in ROAM. A short section, but his style looks burly.


----------



## ghashmi (Sep 25, 2005)

*Ohh Snap*



ebxtreme said:


> Bummer, but it's part of the business....that's why they're pro's and we're just bro's.
> 
> EBX


Or Judkin's Park Hos!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

roam.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

I miss Super T. My favorite rider without a doubt. Fell for him and his style in Kranked 5.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Kranked 5 when he was launching those huge doubles was hwen i was like whoahhh heh. made me love his style. isnt he in collectively krankin the disorder? and did he make it into kranked 6?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

acdcfan1283 said:


> Kranked 5 when he was launching those huge doubles was hwen i was like whoahhh heh. made me love his style. isnt he in collectively krankin the disorder? and did he make it into kranked 6?


there was a kranked 6?


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

ya it's brand new. i can't remember if it's come out yet. but if not it'll be out very soon


----------



## Davemtbscot (Aug 4, 2007)

*I was at a party in whistler!!!!!!!!*

ya ya


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Davemtbscot said:


> To answer all the questions about where tyler is. I am recently just back from whistler and was at one of thee moon party's. To be honest i had never heard of tyler klasssen, but i was drinking with the guy all night long and i did'nt even know until i got to vancouver the next day. So hes alive and was riding cranx-works i think he did pretty well. I kind of remember him saying that he rode his bike after i asked him what he did for a living. But this was after a beer or ten.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

zachdank said:


>


LMFAO! haha Thank you Zach.


----------



## ElTacoNegro (Jul 22, 2007)

big hit freeriding will stay because i dont know if u watch krank works but everyone does the same thing: backflips and maybe a no-footed can can, and it gets old to watch. Id rather watch bmx than slopestyle. Its more fun to watch a guy jump off a 30ft cliff.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I prefer big hit freeride than slopestyle, because the slopestyle guys are just BMX guys with bigger bikes...

C'mon, can a BMX bike go through Rampage without falling itself to bits? No.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

I think they need to make slopesyles that incorporate more of the natural land. There could be some really sick courses made where rampage used to be. That way there could be huge hucks ( which i like) and there could also be the dj, north shore ec... ( Which i also like)


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

havent you guys seen Elemental, NSX9, CKD? hes all in those and they are very recent movies


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

therse one thing i know about his injury.
He rides hard not to show off but for fun . And when we see his videos adrenalin boils up in our vessels .He and all those who are like him make us to love freeriding more .


----------



## Vosh (Jul 31, 2004)

I was riding with him last year with Freeridetours. Top bloke and man can he ride a bike. He was still limping with his injured leg, but never slowed him down on the bike! His Yeti fell off the back of his truck coming back from Camloops, no idea if he got it back or not.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Is Tyler still a factory rider?


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

suicidebomber said:


> Is Tyler still a factory rider?


don't know, that'd be lame if yeti dropped him though.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

ryan_daugherty said:


> don't know, that'd be lame if yeti dropped him though.


I've been seeing him on a Glory 8 lately in the park. I don't know the situation, but I'm sure he's not riding for Yeti any longer.

He and Chris Glew opened a shop in Abbotsford this spring (east of Vancouver / near Woodlot) called the Bike Brewery and they're carrying Giant, Transition, Knolly, etc. I don't think they've got any Yeti's in there.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Give the guy a factory seat! Super T still knows how to frickin ride!


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

bump. is he still around?


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

He's a top wrench at a shop on the shore,can't go real big anymore due to multi injurys...Super t spent more time in the air than a 747.
The guy ripped !!! Pure moto-x style,I guess he figured its time to chill........


----------



## infagon (Jan 25, 2008)

i was wondering what happened to him too haaha


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

I didn't know where he was working, but the "can't go big anymore due to injuries" part was easy to figure out. Anyone heard anything about Josh Bender lately? OK, in all fairness, Super T had way more skill and style than Bender. Still, when you go that big, sooner or later you're gonna go down hard....


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

That sucks... That guy was awesome to watch. It was great.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

He showed up in something this year. I think it was on drop in but it could have been something similar. He basically said he couldn't afford to be hurt all the time.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Crusty old thread, man people are bored.


----------

